# Bepflanzung einer Kokosmatte



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Welche Pflanzen eignen sich denn für die Bepflanzung einer Kokosmatte?
Aus Platzgründen gibt es in meinem Teich einen 2m breiten, 70 cm recht steil abfallenden Bereich auf dem nun eine Kokosmatte liegt.

Ich würde nun anfangen etwas __ Wasserpest in die Matte "einzuflechten". aber vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch andere Ideen für die Bepflanzung.

Vielen Dank,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo Peter,

ich hab mal gelesen, daß sich Kokosmatten mit der Zeit auflösen bzw. davor noch reißen und dann in die Tiefe rutschen (solltest Du das noch nicht gelesen haben). Ich hab aus diesem Grund mit Ufermatte gearbeitet oder teilweise auch mit ganz normalem Vlies.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2003)

*ja..*

Ja, habe ich auch gelesen (insbesondere auf der Seite des Anbieters von Ufermatten!)

Aber hier oder in einem anderen Forum berichteten Personen die die Kokosmatten schon 8 Jahre benutzen. Und außerdem liegen die Matten komplett unter Wasser, und ich vermute einfmach mal, dass insbesondere der Übergang zwischen Wasser und Luft kritisch ist (reine Vermutung, ist aber z.B. bei Holz ja auch so)


Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2003)

*Kokosmatte als Teichdünger*

Hallo
meine Erfahrung mit Kokosmatten sind :
beim Bau hatte ich mit Kokosmatten in kurzer Zeit ein recht ansehnliches Ergebnis .
nach ca. 3 Jahren sind die Matten die als Ufermatten eingesetzt waren abgerissen und haben sich mit Bewuchs in Richtung Teichgrund verabschiedet.
Auch Matten die mal den Druckschlauch am Grund kaschieren sollten haben sich in Mulm und Fasern aufgelöst.
Das hat was mit den Teichbakterien zu tun wie lange das dauert.
ich kann nur davor warnen. 
Wenn sich ein ordentlicher Bewuchs eingestellt hat wird er samt Matte vom Teich gefressen und alles fängt von vorne an.
Wenn Du die Ufermatten und die Ufermattensamenmischung (tolles Wort)
von der Firma mit der eigenen Zeitung nicht kaufen willst ,ich habe ganz gute Erfahrung mit lehmverschmierten Kunstrasen (Gute Qualität)
und Beschattungsgewebe aus Kunststoff.
Das habe ich in waagerechte Falten gelegt die mit etwas Kies gefüllt wurden.
(wegen Auftrieb und Bepflanzung)
ich habe nur senkrechte Wände am Teich ,ich weiß also wovon ich spreche
mir kommen die Kokosmatten ,trotz Oko-Bio-Fan ,nicht mehr ins Wasser

mfG
karsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo Peter,

Kokosmatten verrotten recht schnell - darauf weisen die Anbieter von Ufermatten zu Recht hin, habe noch keine Kokosmatte älter als 3 Jahre gesehen. Und sie verrottet auch nicht nur an der Grenze Luft/Wasser.

Auf der anderen Seite macht das auch nichts, wenn es sich um immer noch keine Steilwände wie bei Karsten handelt: Sobald sich ein Wurzelgeflecht gebildet hat, ist das Ganze natürlich stabil. Wo allerdings die Grenze ist - keine Ahnung ! __ Wasserpest brauchst Du übrigens nicht "einzuflechten". Etwas beschweren und einfach hineinwerfen. 

Eine sehr ordentliche Alternative scheinen ja die Nylon-Böschungsmatten von Holzum (http://www.holzum.de) zu sein. Ist nur mal wieder so mies gestrickt, dass ich Dir den direkten Link nicht einstellen kann (unter "Teichzubehör" am Ende). Allerdings auch ziemlich unverschämt teuer: Pro m² etwa 10 EUR, als Rollenware 30 x 1 Meter 267 EUR.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2003)

*Überzeugt*

Ok, hat mich jetzt doch überzeugt. Die Stelle ist ja nicht so groß, d.h. ich werde mal im Herbst oder Frühjahr die Matten tauschen. Werde dann noch nichts anpflanzen und später dann versuchen unter dem Wasser Wassepest "anzusiedeln" und im oberen Bereich __ Binsen. 

Danke für die Hinweise,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2003)

Die Meinung von Karsten kann ich nur teilen - Finger weg von Kokosmatten an STEILWÄNDEN !  
An flach abfallenden Ufern kein Problem, wenn man Sie als Pflanzengrundlage nimmt. Ich habe meine flachen Kanten mit 2 cm dicker Kokosfasermatte abgedeckt. Und nun kommt das geheime Rezept von Tulpe   

Nicht lachen aber es geht wirklich !

Man nehme:
1. Einen Rucksack, ein Messer und ein Fahrrad
2. Ihr fahrt in den nächsten Wald und macht euern Sack voll mit __ MOOS
    incl. der Myzel !!!  :twisted:  Nicht dabei erwischen lassen .
3. Ihr nehmt einen Wassereimer füllt Ihn zur Hälfte mit MOOS und gießt
    2 Liter Naturjoghurt drüber. Dann kommt Muttis Pürier-Mixer zum
    Einsatz. Dann wenn alles ein schöner Brei ist, fällt Mutti in 
    Ohnmacht  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:
4. Diesen Brei verrührt Ihr mit lehmhaltigen Sand ca. 1:1 und kippt 
    noch etwas Wasser und Milch dazu.
5. Abschließend könnt Ihr das Ganze auf Steine, Holz oder Kokosmatten 
    kippen und Ihr werdet einen schönen Moosbelag erhalten.  Aber nur 
    wenn Ihr fleißig dafür sorgt, dass es immer schön feucht ist. Bei mir
    hat es sogar in den letzten heißen Wochen geklappt !

Über den Rest reden wir später.  dea: 

Tulpe

ps: 

Die nächste Mischung kommt muss bald angerührt werden (siehe Foto)


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

*re*

Farnmoos auf Beschattungsmatte ,
eine hübsche Lösung für schattige Ufer ,oder ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

wie kommt man auf solche Rezepte ?  rre: 



Ps. Gelacht habe ich nicht :jump:


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Peter,

ich würde Dir ebenfalls davon abraten Kokosmatten zu verwenden. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sich Fadenalgen an den Fasern sehr wohl fühlen, und die will doch sicher keiner freiwillig in seinem Teich haben. Ich habe die Kokosmatten abgeschnitten und durch eine Ufermatte ersetzt, in die ich dann ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch eingarbeitet habe. Dort wachsen jetzt __ Moos und kleine Blumen.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen

PS.: Ich bekomme keine Provision von der Firma mit der eigenen Zeitung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Also Steilwände sollte man aufgrund der damit verbundenen Gefahren ohnehin nicht bauen. Wenn man die nicht hat, dann finde ich eine Kokosmatte oder einen Mix aus Steinen + Pflanzen für den Teichrand wesentlich schöner, als diese unverottbaren Ufermatten die einige hier haben.

Wenn die irgendwann mal zugewuchert sind, sehen die ja vielleicht auch gut aus, aber bis dahin sieht es aus, als wenn ein vergammelter Kunstrasenteppich über dem Teichrand hängt. Wurde ja auch schon als Alternativmaterial vorgeschlagen . Unnatürlicher/häßlicher geht meiner Meinung nach kaum.

Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

@ Thorsten

Das Rezept funktioniert, nur etwas feucht muss die Matte sein. Das Ergebnis nach einem Jahr kann sich sehen lassen. Nur die Vögel pickern ständig dran rum.....

Gruss - Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

@ tulpe.
bisher habe ich das __ moos immer direkt mit der Erde auf die Matten gelegt,doch da ist vieles nicht angegangen.Das mit deinem Rezept wird morgen gleich in die TAT umgesetzt
 
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

@ marcus 

Ich kann die seltsame wirkungsweise nicht erklären. Soviel ist aber sicher:
Die Dame von der ich das Rezept habe, hat damit glatte Steine bemoost. 
Das wichtigste in der Anwuchsphase (am besten im Schatten) ist immer mal eine leichte Briese  Wasser drüber zu gießen...

Gruss von Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Das Problem beim bepflanzen einer Kokosmatte ist aus meiner Sicht die Kapillarsperre, sonst saugt es Dir das Wasser raus, sobald Du Erde oder feinen Kies auf die Kokosmatte bringst.  Bleibt Dir einzig die Möglichkeit mit groben Kies oder __ Muscheln (siehe mein Sandstand) die Stellen zu verstecken.  

Die Moosanpflanzung ist eine weitere Variante, da __ Moos es bekanntlich nass mag.  Karsten hat aber recht. Kokosmatten sind nix für steilere Ufer, die rutschen tatsächlich nach einigen Jahren ab in den Teich.  Dann war alle Mühe umsonst  :cry: und Du fängst noch mal von vorne an.

Tulpe


----------

